# Where are the News Stories and Media Coverage regarding UBER no longer providing coverage for the Drivers Vehicle or any Personal Injury?



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Prior to you agreeing to the new Terms of Service Uber calls their "Platform Access Agreement" there USED to be things Uber provided like Insurance.

Forget what USED to be once you accept the new agreement. 11.1 makes it pretty clear all prior agreements are now nullified which would include their agreement to provide insurance for drivers and driver's vehicles during rides.

Once you sign it 

If you hit someone and hurt them you probably have no insurance that will pay for their damages.

If you are hurt or your car is damaged you probably have no insurance that will pay for your damages.
If someone hit you and they are not insured you probably have no insurance that will pay for your damages.

In the new PAA Uber is only obligating themselves to cover the passenger and Uber's own liability.

The vast majority of insurance companies clearly void coverage if you are engaged in a commercial activity. i.e. driving for Uber.

I don't think it has sunk in for very many people yet but millions of Uber Drivers are now driving uninsured. I have no idea what the actual number is but I would bet that less than 20% of Uber drivers are paying extra for a rider that covers the commercial activity that driving for Uber is.

Where is the outrage? Where is the media coverage?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Where is the media coverage?


Google is your best friend.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Prior to you agreeing to the new Terms of Service Uber calls their "Platform Access Agreement" there USED to be things Uber provided like Insurance.
> 
> Forget what USED to be once you accept the new agreement. 11.1 makes it pretty clear all prior agreements are now nullified which would include their agreement to provide insurance for drivers and driver's vehicles during rides.
> 
> ...


All news are about Harry and Meghan leaving the royal family. You know priorities &#128580;&#128563;


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Prior to you agreeing to the new Terms of Service Uber calls their "Platform Access Agreement" there USED to be things Uber provided like Insurance.
> 
> Forget what USED to be once you accept the new agreement. 11.1 makes it pretty clear all prior agreements are now nullified which would include their agreement to provide insurance for drivers and driver's vehicles during rides.
> 
> ...


They never covered us or the vehicles idt


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Are u telling me that I no longer have any type of RS insurance for my vehicle? So online w/no passenger, online enroute to a passenger, and WITH passenger in car....i have *NOTHING in vehicle coverage*?
#maybeishouldofreadthatbeforeclickingagree


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> Are u telling me that I no longer have any type of RS insurance for my vehicle? So online w/no passenger, online enroute to a passenger, and WITH passenger in car....i have *NOTHING in vehicle coverage*?


There are still existing insurance policies that provide coverage. The one for here in Texas expires March 1st as do every other state I checked including New York.

Uber has stated they have terminated all prior agreements. We may currently HAVE coverage but they have no obligation to continue it or tell us when it is gone.

You may find if in an accident before March 1st that UBER may claim no liability but you as well as anyone you hit could file a claim under the existing policy. You will not know until you try if it still is in existence or if it has been modified.

Once that policy has been changed or lapsed Uber has no obligation to tell you.


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Are u telling me that I no longer have any type of RS insurance for my vehicle? So online w/no passenger, online enroute to a passenger, and WITH passenger in car....i have *NOTHING in vehicle coverage*?
> #maybeishouldofreadthatbeforeclickingagree


You are only guaranteed of having coverage if you purchased a rideshare rider (gap) insurance for your personal auto insurance and don't do food deliveries. Also, The rideshare rider on your plan has to cover you in every possible circumstance. Insurance through Uber is no longer guaranteed.




JustTreatMeFair said:


> There are still existing insurance policies that provide coverage. The one for here in Texas expires March 1st as do every other state I checked including New York.
> 
> Uber has stated they have terminated all prior agreements. We may currently HAVE coverage but they have no obligation to continue it or tell us when it is gone.
> 
> ...


The new contract invalidated all requirements that Uber had under the previous contract to provide anything to drivers, such as insurance. The new contract also allows Uber to cancel any insurance it does choose to provide to drivers at any time, without the need to give drivers any advance warning or notice after the fact. So, as far as we know, they may have already canceled the insurance.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In the state of Florida uber is required by law to provide liabiltiy coverage. *yes only liability* regardless of your personal coverage when logged in.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

State Legislatures dictate the coverage that Uber is required to underwrite in order to operate within the state.


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> State Legislatures dictate the coverage that Uber is required to underwrite in order to operate within the state.


My understanding is that the State requirements are only for liability insurance. Under the previous contract Uber gave drivers and their vehicles some protections as well, but these is no longer guaranteed (and are unlikely to be required by the States)


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber is a technology company. And they have no idea what the hale they're doing. -o:


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Grokit said:


> My understanding is that the State requirements are only for liability insurance. Under the previous contract Uber gave drivers and their vehicles some protections as well, but this is no longer guaranteed (and are unlikely to be required by the States)


As a rule of thumb, the "public good" is a main consideration when this type of bill drafting is being considered by the legislature.
Liability is imposed to monetarily protect the public at large from mishaps caused by others.
Your personal automobile is a personal thing. You can decide if you want coverage for damages caused by you (or your bank will dictate it if they carry they note).
Shop Insurance companies who provide additional rideshare coverage, you'll sleep better at night. Don't trust Uber for shit!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Part of their moves to counter California legislation.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> In the state of Florida uber is required by law to provide liabiltiy coverage. *yes only liability* regardless of your personal coverage when logged in.


It's the same in NY Uber has to cover you for liability insurance.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Prior to you agreeing to the new Terms of Service Uber calls their "Platform Access Agreement" there USED to be things Uber provided like Insurance.
> 
> Forget what USED to be once you accept the new agreement. 11.1 makes it pretty clear all prior agreements are now nullified which would include their agreement to provide insurance for drivers and driver's vehicles during rides.
> 
> ...


This new TOS won't happen as you described, most States require Uber and Lyft to carry certain insurance coverages to protect drivers and passengers. Here in Florida if U/L try to circumvent this the State will outlaw both companies in a heartbeat.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> This new TOS won't happen as you described, most States require Uber and Lyft to carry certain insurance coverages to protect drivers and passengers. Here in Florida if U/L try to circumvent this the State will outlaw both companies in a heartbeat.


New York also.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

So what’s new? I thought Uber always only covered liability insurance when a passenger is in the car


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

in most states it's mandated by law


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Part of their moves to counter California legislation.


I do not think so as California involves employment and this is insurance not employment


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

oldfart said:


> So what's new? I thought Uber always only covered liability insurance when a passenger is in the car


it only covers third party liability...so everyone but the driver....ive actually been using the optional insurance that is offered...it's 3.75 cents a mile...better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Prior to you agreeing to the new Terms of Service Uber calls their "Platform Access Agreement" there USED to be things Uber provided like Insurance.
> 
> Forget what USED to be once you accept the new agreement. 11.1 makes it pretty clear all prior agreements are now nullified which would include their agreement to provide insurance for drivers and driver's vehicles during rides.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that millions of uber drivers have ALWAYS been driving without coverage that applies to ridesharing use.


----------

